# Alternative to Filo E10K?



## Kane Williams

Hi
  
 I am looking for a USB DAC/Headphone amp for around £100 ($175). My requirements are that it is a noticeable improvement over the 2010 Macbook Pro's own headphone output. I need it to be buss powered as this is for both making and listening to music when away from home etc. 24/96 is good enough.
  
 The cheap Filo E10K looked good because it also has an SPDIF out which means I can use my Xindac Dac 5 when at home, using the Filo as a USB to SPDIF converter, although I can always use the MBP's own optical output for this, but I always assume this output will have quite a high amount of jitter and may be the Filo would give better results? may be not?
  
 The Filo is only about £70 and I am thinking that if I spend a bit more, I may get  a step up in quality, but is there anything in the £100-£120 bracket that offers more? I am looking for a detailed and revealing sound with a good soundstage to use with AKG K7XX, as I am mixing my own music with these, so an honest sound is what's required. Obviously, I don't expect ultra transparency and detail at this price, but as long as it's better than the MBP and not coloured, that's cool.
  
 Thanks for any advice.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Take a read of the iBasso D Zero MK2 thread.

 One of my Australian friends has a unit currently and thinks it sounds pretty damn good.

 ($119) from iBasso website

 I'll just link you the whole thread, Lin's review is linked inside it.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/741541/new-ibasso-d-zero-mk2

 Goodluck


----------



## Kane Williams

Thanks for that. Seems good. The only caveat is the DAC chip. I know it was used in many a fine device but I'm concerned it may not be neutral enough. I'll still consider it though.


----------



## mortimerhobbs

I'm in a similar situation. Only I actually have the E10 currently but after about 2 years the potentiometer and headphone in are really starting to malfunction. So an upgrade is in store.

 But is the D-Zero Mk2 one of the few products that is a DAC/Amp while also being powered only by USB? It's so much simpler having it powered through that rather than a separate power adapter.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mortimerhobbs said:


> I'm in a similar situation. Only I actually have the E10 currently but after about 2 years the potentiometer and headphone in are really starting to malfunction. So an upgrade is in store.
> 
> But is the D-Zero Mk2 one of the few products that is a DAC/Amp while also being powered only by USB? It's so much simpler having it powered through that rather than a separate power adapter.


 


 What you need to do is read the thread I linked. o_O


----------



## Kane Williams

The SMSL M2 is a cheap alternative but has mixed opinions


----------



## Kane Williams

The lack of 88.2Khz and asynchronous USB counts the Filo out for me and the Ibasso doesn't have enough juice for the AKG's.


----------



## Kane Williams

Found a Wainsa U308 but don't think it will have enough power for AKG's.


----------



## mortimerhobbs

Why do you say the Ibasso doesn't have enough power? According to Ibasso's page the iBasso D Zero MK2 has a recommended headphone impedance of 8~300Ω.
 I'm looking at the Ibasso too, so just wondering what led you to that decision.


----------



## Kane Williams

I read a very in depth review where the reviewer tested it with many headphones and said it wasn't adequate for any of the full size phones (ones with large drivers) but sounded great with headphones designed to be used on the move.

I also used a site where it you chose the phones and amp from drop down menus and it calculates if the amp will have enough power and it said NO for the AKG K712 & Ibasso combo.

I dare say it will produce sound and possibly even loud enough with the gain cranked but it will just be a strain on the amp and therefore the SQ will not be as good as it should.

AKGs are notoriously hard to drive to get the best out of them.


----------



## Kane Williams

Here is the site that estimates if an amp will power the cans. http://www.audiobot9000.com


----------



## Kane Williams

I now really want the Ifi iDSD Nano. If I get it from the US, it will come in at the top end of my budget. If I bought it in UK, it would be over it. It sounds like it will be a great DAC with a decent headphone amp and will work off battery or USB and with all HD formats. Low jitter technology and SPDIF out too.


----------



## mortimerhobbs

Thanks for the link.

 I've been caught against the DZero (Which I think looks great) and the Fiio E17 which through that link "should be" able to power a lot of stuff.


----------



## RotaryPhones

what about the E07K?  I got it so I can use it on my home PC and possible the Macbook Air.
  
 Will the E10K give me better sound?   (and save me $11)


----------



## eljustinoid

I wanted a USB headphone amp with digital output for my DDA amplifier(s)...I tried the Fiio E10K and did not like the sound at all. Too much midrange, not enough punch. Some people must like this device (it gets good reviews) but I thought it was not for me at all.
  
 I then tried two Chinese boxes from Ebay, both of which were around half the price of a Fiio - and both better. And there's a clear winner! Read on...
  
 1. Small box called a DAC-8A which is not bad at all, but needs external PSU. Beats the FIIO E10K in my view, though power output is maybe a little low (I have ATH-A700 phones).
  
 2. Same size... Wosong U308 (also seen with the name Wainsa it seems). EXCELLENT!
 - Doesn't need a PSU
 - Higher power output to the headphones
 - Supports 96KHz (no higher though)
 - Simultaneous Co-ax and Optical SPDIF output
  
 I'm a former Little Dot owner, and decided to see if I could get decent sound with a downsized all-digital setup.
  
 The Wosong U308 is a real winner and only cost me £35 in UK money. The only downside is that it doesn't have a pre-amp out - which does not bother me at all because I just wanted headphone and SPDIF outputs. Nice powerful beefy sound from this thing.


----------



## Arvan

eljustinoid said:


> I wanted a USB headphone amp with digital output for my DDA amplifier(s)...I tried the Fiio E10K and did not like the sound at all. Too much midrange, not enough punch. Some people must like this device (it gets good reviews) but I thought it was not for me at all.
> 
> I then tried two Chinese boxes from Ebay, both of which were around half the price of a Fiio - and both better. And there's a clear winner! Read on...
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds like a good little device the Wosong! Is the volume pot linier? how is the background noise with sensitive cans/iems? I have the ha-info u2+v2s and while it has a nice line out, the headphone is quite noisy and the volume pot is not very even. 
  
 A tip to the Thread starter might be the Xduoo XD-03.. I have no experience of this device but it looks good on paper. I might grab one just to put my curiosity to rest


----------



## eljustinoid

arvan said:


> Sounds like a good little device the Wosong! Is the volume pot linier? how is the background noise with sensitive cans/iems? I have the ha-info u2+v2s and while it has a nice line out, the headphone is quite noisy and the volume pot is not very even.



Well I'm only using it with bigger cans and I've not noticed any noise and the volume pot seems fine. For the money it seems like a total bargain.


----------



## OxfordGuy

eljustinoid said:


> I wanted a USB headphone amp with digital output for my DDA amplifier(s)...I tried the Fiio E10K and did not like the sound at all. Too much midrange, not enough punch. Some people must like this device (it gets good reviews) but I thought it was not for me at all.
> 
> I then tried two Chinese boxes from Ebay, both of which were around half the price of a Fiio - and both better. And there's a clear winner! Read on...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Does the Wosong U308 support 88.2Khz audio, unlike the Fiio E10K (which is a deal-breaker for me)? Thanks


----------



## eljustinoid

Just tried it for you. If the Windows tester is to be believed then yes (clicked 88.2 in "supported formats" and clicked "test" and it worked).


----------



## OxfordGuy

Th


eljustinoid said:


> Just tried it for you. If the Windows tester is to be believed then yes (clicked 88.2 in "supported formats" and clicked "test" and it worked).


 
  
 Thanks, useful to know!
  
 Can it be used as a line out source for a seperates amp e.g. if the volume is turned up to full?


----------



## ElectroEstatico

the volume, gain, and bass only take effect in the headphone output.  
  
 The line out port is I believe a 2mv signal and does stay at the same volume at all times. 
  
 Both outputs work at all times, no matter if one or the other is unplugged.


----------

